
Bank Loans Have Not 'Dried Up' - helveticaman
http://www.cato.org/pub_display.php?pub_id=9685
======
altano
The article links to the federal reserve website, which has updated
information for the week after the article was published:
<http://www.federalreserve.gov/releases/h8/data.htm>

The new numbers also support the idea that all this hysteria over loans drying
up isn't factually based, but I don't really know much about this stuff.

------
quasimojo
obviously. the banks just want to charge higher interest rates, which they
should. i would too given the debt load of the average consumer or company.

what this boils down to is the govt legislating low interest rates. they
can't. even lowering the fed rate won't stop the rise in intrabank and
consumer interest rates

~~~
jeremytliles
Good point, although I think it was disingenuous of the author not to mention
that interest rates are higher. I think that is clearly another type of
"tightening."

